# "It's" sticking out!



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Yesterday after a particularly raucous play session, Gryff's penis was sticking out - way more than I've ever seen it. At first it was just sort of funny and gross, but it didn't go back. I went online and discovered that it can actually be a very serious condition requiring immediate surgery! Yikes! I was able to coax it back in myself and all is well now.

I am however worried about it happening again when I'm not around to catch it. Has anyone else ever had this problem or know anything about it? BTW, Gryff is fixed.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I had one do that after a breeding; called the vet and he told me to put ice in a washcloth and hold it there for about 10 minutes. The third time I iced it, it receeded.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ound: http://www.doggedhealth.com/diseases-a-symptoms/symptoms/erection-long-lasting.html We want a video next time.
Reminds me of the Viagara commercial. They recommend a doc after three hours. Why?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> ound: http://www.doggedhealth.com/diseases-a-symptoms/symptoms/erection-long-lasting.html We want a video next time.
> Reminds me of the Viagara commercial. They recommend a doc after three hours. Why?


Dave..actually the commercial says after FOUR hours. LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

whimsy said:


> Dave..actually the commercial says after FOUR hours. LOL


ound: still don't see the point in seeing a doctor. :biggrin1:


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

If it's out too long it can cause permenent damage. In humans, that means it doesn't "work" anymore. That's why you need to see a doctor. It's called Priapism.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Be careful with those pills Dave. I have been doing accounting all day and just got done, depressing, and then I sign on and this pops up. I am laughing now.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

WD-40 doesn't work? I thought it fixed everything! ound:

Oh, man, I hope that doesn't happen here with my two.


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

This happened to my Hav (of course during a weekend night). The groomer nicked it. The area got irritated, so he licked it to the point it was sticking out. Luckily, our vet has emergency hours. Called the clinic, and the vet on call told us to get the KY Jelly, rub it on, so it lubricates it, and thus can retract easily. It worked. It happened like 2 times again, not not from the groomer nicking it then, and we used the jelly again. Still worked. Hope this helps.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My Lhasa Boo Boo always would get this when a female in the neighborhood is having a heat, first we try the bag of peas and a cool wash cloth, if that does not work we call the vet who shoots him up with a prednisone type shot. Boo Boo has intervertebral disc disease so this complicates it. Since going on prednisone for his Addison's this has not happened and right now, there are more then a few dogs in the neighborhood in heat, he does still drool, whine, run around restless and if I crate him he rubs the hair off his head licking the crated for hours. He is neutered but was a breeder...my Vet has a sense of humor about Boo Boo's problem "Poor boy just can't get any relief". Boo Boo's case is rare, puppies do this as they are coming in to maturity but it usually only last a short time...it just seems like a long time.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Be careful with those pills Dave. I have been doing accounting all day and just got done, depressing, and then I sign on and this pops up. I am laughing now.


not me , thank God I dont' need them yet. LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, SO glad I have a girl... and AM a girl! ound:


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

this thread is so funny but I have to admit, the "sticking out" is the exact reason I was VERY hesitant to get a boy. Sometimes Charley's comes out a bit and I tell him to put that thing away. It is gross looking. By the way, no kidding aside - my Charley is very well endowed!! He's just a 12 pound little guy with equipment I swear of a 30 pound dog. Just my luck.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> lol, SO glad I have a girl... and AM a girl! ound:


 Yes sistereace:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> lol, SO glad I have a girl... and AM a girl! ound:


ound: Tammy! But there have been a few times when it would have been nice to possess that 'equipment' - like out hiking - would have beat peeing on my shoestrings (memories from when I was a kid)!



Charleysmom said:


> this thread is so funny but I have to admit, the "sticking out" is the exact reason I was VERY hesitant to get a boy. Sometimes Charley's comes out a bit and I tell him to put that thing away. It is gross looking. By the way, no kidding aside - my Charley is very well endowed!! He's just a 12 pound little guy with equipment I swear of a 30 pound dog. Just my luck.


Finn, too! And it never crossed my mind, until this thread, that there may be a time when the rocket would not go back in the pocket. I really don't look forward to ever having to coax it back in. What I didn't know didn't hurt me any!! ound:


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

This happened to my now deceased mixed breed dog Bear. Our friend brought her Lab over, and he humped her so much it came out, and would not go back in. We were laughing, but then it got scary. I was just about to pick up the phone to call the vet, and it went back. He seemed frightened by it too (lol)


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> lol, SO glad I have a girl... and AM a girl! ound:


Me too! LOL


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

If charleys stays out i am not doing any coaxing. There's gotta be a line [email protected]#@


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

siewhwee said:


> This happened to my Hav (of course during a weekend night). The groomer nicked it. The area got irritated, so he licked it to the point it was sticking out. Luckily, our vet has emergency hours. Called the clinic, and the vet on call told us to get the KY Jelly, rub it on, so it lubricates it, and thus can retract easily. It worked. It happened like 2 times again, not not from the groomer nicking it then, and we used the jelly again. Still worked. Hope this helps.


What we won't do for our dog. I was just reading up on spay incontinence and was second guessing my choose of getting a female dog but now I am cured I think. I guess both genders have their issues.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Ivy - My dad's poodle used to get this all the time as he got older. My dad just tucked it back in. No biggie. Sounds like Gryff will be fine. And for Pete's sake people! This weirdness about your dog's penis is ridiculous. Do you ever have sex or is it too "icky" also?


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

This thread has always "stuck out" (pun intended) to me. I had hoped that it would never happen to Kai, but it did. He had an exciting day at the dog park. He's never been one to hump other dogs, until today. A minpin was humping him, he did the same. It went on for a while. I assumed everything went back where it was supposed to go. Later in the day, someone stopped by the house and brought their minpin/chihuahua mix. Those two go at it. Several hours later I notice the tip of Kai's penis.

I dug up this thread and checked other sites for remedies. I applied a cool washcloth (used a belly band to hold it in place), flushed with cool water and reapplied washcloth. Thankfully, it worked. One of the other remedies mentioned several times is a sugar solution (50% water/50% sugar). Really!


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

Hmm. So glad this old thread has "reared it's head" because I'm pretty sure this is something I never thought I would face!)
Ky jelly...check!
Bag of peas....check!
I'm ready!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

So glad Sophie is a girl or hers would be out all the time if the cat is around.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

PLEASE, OH PLEASE, don't ever let this happen to Jack, especially in the next few months. My youngest is doing the dreaded puberty classes in Health right now. Not an ounce of shyness in this kid at all. I can just imagine what he would say in class if we had to 'help' Jack with a minor problem.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

My neighbor's father is a vet and is visiting this weekend. :whoo: I took advantage and asked him what I should do if this situation occurs again. He recommended neosporin, especially if it looked inflamed. He agreed KY Jelly is also good. I mentioned a sugar solution. He said he hadn't thought of that but it should work very well as they use sugar for uterine prolapse in cows. (He's from Texas, so I'm betting he's seen a lot of cows!)


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

This happens to my dog sometimes, when he gets excited. I have noticed that it happens pretty much every time he is rolling around in the grass. On the first few warm sunny days of the season, he was just so happy squirming around on his back in the grass, legs thrown out, big smile on his face, and obviously quite "excited". Maybe I'm weird, but I just thought it was cute. I love that he is so "alive" and appreciative of the good things in life.  So far I haven't had any problem getting it to go back in. All I have to do is say "OK, that's enough, we have to go now", and it goes right back in. ound:


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

davetgabby said:


> ound: still don't see the point in seeing a doctor. :biggrin1:


It can cause permanent damage. Erectile medications work by increasing blood flow to the genitals. A prolonged erection can cause the blood vessels to permanently stretch and expand, which could cause an inability to maintain an erection.


----------



## Jane Gladitsch (Aug 28, 2018)

I have to share on this topic and also thank all of you for the post. I get so many questions answered and concerns soothed on this forum. My guy is 7 months old. Yesterday after an extremely lengthy and enthusiastic humping session with the one toy that we let him have his way with, his penis was completely out and rigid and stayed that way for the entire evening. It stayed out when he was sound asleep. He was licking the area a lot, but otherwise did not seem to be in any distress or discomfort.
After reading this topic thread and seeing that it wasn't going back in on its own and also an article on pet med which i will share, I used some pure coconut oil around the base and tried coaxing it in. It did retract but not entirely. This morning the tip of it was still out. I made sure all hairs were clear and again gently moved the skin around it up - and voila - it went home! And has pretty much stayed there all day. I am inclined to not let him have his humping toy anymore - but would appreciate some advice on that.

And here's the article I read about paraphimosis. 
Thanks forum!!
Jane

https://www.petmd.com/blogs/thedail...osis-pet-emergency-or-owner-embrassment-30463

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh dear! :redface:


----------

